# Ewe Crazy Acres Waiting room!



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I figure it's about time for my annual waiting room update! A few of our girls are getting enormous! 
Starting us off anytime after January 5th should be (in no particular order)

~RUBY~
She had quads last year(hoping for less this year ) she is a Nigerian Dwarf doe bred to Charlie, our blue eyed Nigerian buck. I THINK I saw her bred making her due on the 8th. However last year she kidded two months later than expected! Fingers crossed she doesn't do that again! I will have to upload a picture later. I don't have one on my phone!

~JILL~ 
Jill is also a Nigerian doe, she has twinned every year. She is also bred to Charlie. I saw her bred making her due on the 8th. This gal has always been very predictable when it comes to kidding dates. 















~COPPER~
Copper is our first boer doe. She is due any time after the 5th, and judging by the size of her, I'd say she should kid relatively close to then! I am amazed at how much she has grown in the last couple weeks! I have no idea what to expect from this gal. She is however very quiet and easy going. She was bred to Bilbo(our registered Nubian buck) because Clive(boer buck) is still to young to know what he is doing!















~AVA~
Ava is my daughters Nubian die. She had a single as a FF, so we're really hoping for twins this year. She was bred to Bilbo and has bagged up enough to make me think she will kid pretty close to the 5th. 








I will have to get more pictures and update the rest of my gals(they're due later). As it stands, I think we're going to have a pretty exciting January! And I have to be honest, I'm REALLY excited to watch some kids bounce around!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is Charlie







And this is Bilbo














And this is why it is so hard to get individual pictures of the girls! They're onto me, I usually have crunchies in my pocket. So no one wants to stand back for a picture! We have in total that should be kidding for 2016
-2 Nubian does
-1 boer doe
-4 Nigerian dwarf does
-4 Polled Alpine does.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Charlie is sooooo fluffy!!  

They all look great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice goats! Looking good!  Copper is HUGE! :shock:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I honestly can't believe how big Copper is!! I have four polled alpine does, and I'm going to start breeding for polled boers, it will take a few years before we're breeding back to almost 100% pure, but I LOVE the polled goats! And hopefully eventually we can get our quality breeding numbers up so we can sell out of our sheep! I am in love with the idea of not shearing!! Either way I'm going to have llamas to shear... OH and FYI in expecting a new cria in June!!  also if anyone is on fbook, I have a page "Ewe Crazy Acres" that gets updates with loads or adorable baby pictures and videos of anyone is interested!!  







This is mother to be Fiona!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You'll definitely have to post pics of the cria. Love baby llamas and those cute little banana ears!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I managed to get a picture of Ruby, and a couple better shots of Ava this afternoon. 







I'm thinking maybe three this year instead of four(HOPEFULLY)!





















I also got my security cameras set up, goat hoist cleaned and ready, complete with outdoor pen for some fresh air and sunshine! 
IM SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Whoops here are the pictures lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good. Good luck!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here are the camera views! Now I can lay in bed and watch goat tv!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I just 'liked' your fb page.  Love all your pics there! I noticed your comment about getting out of sheep cuz' of the shearing. Maybe you want to check into getting hair sheep instead like I have. I love them and they don't need any shearing. They shed their winter coat naturally but grow it back each fall. Mine are Katahdins and Dorpers. You can see some of them on my new thread in sheep section.:thumb:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I actually considered the hair breeds, bought a katahdin ram and I was really disappointed at how slow he grew. I was also not impressed with how long it took him to shed. I never bred him, and shipped him near the end of September, and he still hadn't shed out completely(he was for sure a purebred). I just didn't LOVE them, but I do LOVE goats! And I'm in no hurry to get rid of my wool sheep, just going to thin the flock as my herd of goats grows!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I understand about loving the goats! I have Boers and really love their personality! But I do think sheep are just a little easier to keep. Less hoof trimming and not nearly as hard on fencing! 
I also agree that there's definitely Katahdins that are slow growing. I'm gradually trying to improve my flock by keeping only the faster growing lambs for future breeding. I found that adding the Dorper helped that, and now I'm anxious to see what the next lambs are like since I went with a Kat ram again this year. 
I would love to buy stock from this Saskatchewan breeder eventually... http://mishkatahdins.blogspot.ca/
Their sheep have a good size and weight!
Good luck with your goats kidding! Can't wait to see what Copper's kids will look like!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well today is DAY ONE of the great waiting game!! Lol I laid in bed and watched goat tv all night instead of sleeping  no one is acting laborish, however Ava seems to be bagged up quite a bit more. I wish I knew more about coppers previous kidding rituals/habits! I have a feeling she is the "sneaky" type that waits until your not paying attention!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, I hate to jinx myself, but I'm so excited I HAVE to share!!! I'm about 95% sure Jill is in labor!!  EEEEEEK I will update when she starts to push! Fingers crossed for a safe delivery and healthy babies!!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

That's great! Happy kidding!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Following! Good Luck!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Awww! She is cute! And good luck


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Still no pushing  she is still acting "off", but she has basically quit the knickering  she's driving me crazy!!!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm feel your pain!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I just went out and had a feel, her ligs are 100% mush! Everything is dropped and her bag is sprung, she has a giant hole dug from pawing so much... What the heck is she waiting for!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I wonder the same thing :/


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Pushing has commenced!!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

A black buck


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

A black and white doe


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Another black buck!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow!! What a crazy night!! Of course she waited until it was -25  I will be setting my alarm to go out in a couple hours to make sure nobody is chilled. We brought them in and dried them off and gave them a shot of colostrum before I took them back out to their screaming mother. 
Here's a couple pictures, I will get better ones in the morning!








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

3:30am check, everyone's mouths are quite warm and pink, Jill has cleaned, and everyone bellies seem pretty round! I'm going to try and get some sleep!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Congratulations!!!! they are so cute!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Great news, well done!!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So happy for you! Congratulations! Love the little girl....so pretty!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, congrats!!!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys and gals! We are in love with them!!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

How wonderful! Congratulations on your cute additions


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah! They are so adorable!!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here they are getting dried off lastnight before heading back out to mom!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just too cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! They are too adorable


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

The little doe(Robyn) wasn't doing so well with the cold yesterday! So she came in for a snuggle by the fire and a shot of colostrum! She is back out with her mom and doing fantastic! All three of the other girls look so close, but I'm pretty sure poor giant Copper is starting to drop!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So cute!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

So exciting, Ruby is in labor!!  And I'm pretty sure copper and Ava are as well! This could be a crazy day!! IM SO EXCITED!! and the best part is, I get to sit and watch Jill's kids bounce around and be extremely adorable while while I wait!! Oh and it warmed up to -1 and the sun is coming out!!! BEST DAY EVERRRR


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy kidding! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

WOW....you ARE going to be busy!!! Glad it warmed up, happy kidding, and send lots and lots of pics!!!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Ahh I'm so jealous!! That sounds like the best day ever!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ruby is pushing


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Yay!!!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

1doeling so far


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Another doeling and a buckling!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So precious!!!! And your helper too!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! Triplets? Congratulations! And such a beautiful day for it too! We have a snow storm and bitter cold wind happening in ontario!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Man I love minute-by-minute kidding updates! Congratulations on avoiding quads thus far! Any blue eyes from your ND buck?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Also I am very envious of your "boer-colored" Llama and it is a very long wait until June to see her cria!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I lied lol it's three girls!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Jill had one buckling with blue eyes... The other five have brown eyes  they usually each have at least one blue eyed baby! Oh well!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ruby has successfully cleaned, all the kids have nursed AND... Copper is starting to do lots of up and down with a few little pushes!! Stay tuned!! I need to charge my phone! I'm down to 16%


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Congratulations! They are so cute


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww, congrats!!!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Congratulations!! What cuties!:stars:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Copper has had a buck and a doe!! They look enormous compared to the Nigerian babies lol I have had quite possibly one of the best days of my life(since I bought my farm and goats) today!! And if my cell service wasn't so terrible, I would have been doing updates every minute!! Ava still hasn't kidded, but I do feel it's going to be this evening(hopefully before midnight) sometime! I will be uploading tons of pictures when o get a second to stop!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

congrats on the easy kidding and gorgeous babies.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well Ava waited until 1 o'clock this morning, but it was worth the wait!! My daughter got a gorgeous set of buck/doe twins!! I'm exhausted and going to sleep! I will add more pictures tomorrow! WHAT A DAY! 







Copper and her kids doing wonderful!














The little buckling(looks like his daddy!







The beautiful little doeling!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All too cute!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! What a fun but tiring day! So happy for all those successful births!


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Congratulations! What a day for you. I bet your exhausted!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

:stars: :leap: Congratulations!!!! :stars: :leap: Beautiful babies!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

:balloons:Congratulations!:balloons: They look beautiful. Happy mamas and babies are the best! :stars:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ava's twins seem to be kinda sluggish, I've given selenium(selon-e) and even brought them incase they were chilled. I haven't seem either nurse since tight after they were born, but both have warm mouths. Would a shot of B12 or a&d help?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

B12 won't hurt - seems to wake up there brain a bit.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

How much should I give them?


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that they are sluggish. How are they today?

I've never administered injectable B12 on an adult, let alone a newborn.:-(
My advice is: ask your vet. Good luck!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing all those kiddings! It's nice to know I am not alone in getting that excited!! So many great kids and good birthings makes me feel so much less worried for my kiddings. With so many stories and questions about troubles here on TGS it's nice to know that things can go really well.

Hope Ava's babies strengthen up soon, I'm sure you are giving the best care possible


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks folks! I love to share! Ava's kids are doing really well!! However I think their little ears might be partially frozen  I kid every year around this time, have had kids born in -30! I never did anything different, I've been out making sure they are under the heat lamp before bed, but lastnight it got cold and Ava's little buckling never went back in under the heat lamp  2/3 of his ears are puffy, but still feel warmish. Do you think they might still be ok? I'm really bummed out! He would be a gorgeous buck! He has beautiful moonspots and everything!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just too cute!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Your wonderful pics make me realize I am such a whiner....... I worry about babies in the barn at the 5 degree mark. Nice of you in the north to share and let us know that goats can do well outside given the proper care and attention! Congrats and beautiful babies!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

so cute!

Sorry to hear about the little boy's ears. How is he doing?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

He is sold!!! Well he has a deposit on him for when he is old enough to leave!! Everyone seems to be doing better!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

That's fantastic! :stars:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I went out to the sheep pen lastnight because my dogs wouldn't stop barking... Turns out Willow was kidding! I found two really cold little does laying on the ground. I thought they were dead and I was devastated! I would have bet good money when I checked her in the afternoon that she had at least a week left! I was wrong!! I brought the kids in, we warmed them up for about an hour-ish, I tubed them, gave them their selenium shot and took them out to Willow in the warm goat house, got up every two hours to make sure they were nursing and voila!!! They are having a hard time with really wobbly legs(I think because they got so chilled) but other than that they are doing fantastic! Still need to think of names! I think one is polled and one is horned! Pebbles is due any day, I'll be watching her like a hawk!
Also feeling really great full for my dogs who knew something was wrong!






















Pebbles growing belly!





















Loving her maternity tent


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They are so cute!! That's awesome your dogs let you know and you found them in time! Congrats!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well the girls have been named Marcie & Amber(after two of my sisters) and they are doing fantastic! Even trying to bounce and play!! I think they might lose some of their ears though  we are keeping them to breed to our boer buck, so they will be loved with or without whole ears! 
Looks like Pebbles is almost ready to pop! Her ligs are almost impossible to find, she is a little more talkative, and her belly has sunk. I figure today or tomorrow. Just because I said that, it will most definitely be another week! Anywho, here are a few pictures in the meantime!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Checked ligs this afternoon, they were still there... Went out an hour ago and they're completely gone!!!  she still doesn't seem too uncomfortable, sooooo she should kid around midnight when I'm really tired and trying to sleep! -10 here tonight, so she is in the goat house where it's warm! I CANT WAIT!! I try really hard not to pick favorites, but this gal has a very special place in my heart!!! AND my dear hubby said I can keep any does she has!!! Eeeek!!! So please everyone THINK PINK!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well im stumped! Hardly slept at all lastnight keeping an eye on Pebbles... She is STILL pregnant  she doesn't seem uncomfortable(other then being big). If nothing happens here shortly I guess I'll do an internal


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Must not be ready yet.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Waiting can be so hard!:chin: especially once you start losing sleep over it! Hope she goes soon and gives you girls!!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

She's out there eating away without a Care in the world! I'm going out to find my lawn chair and enjoy this beautiful weather and have a little chat with pebbles!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

DEFINITELY IN LABOR!!! Wooohoooo!! I'm out in the straw and sunshine being a goat midwife!! Will update when pushing commences!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Twin bucklings  I'm thrilled everyone is healthy and strong, but I can't help but feel I tiny bit bummed out that they are both boys! Here are a couple pictures until they dry off!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Awww. Congrats on healthy kids! but I'm sorry you didn't get your girl!:shock::rose:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! So sorry you didn't get a doeling  Isn't that part of the doe code? :lol:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yup I figured as much!! Just when you really want some descendants of your favorite gal to retain... She produces boys! I can't decide if I'm annoyed with the doe code or Bilbo... In Bilbo's defense, he has produced 2 sets of buck/doe twins, 1set of doe twins, and 1set of buck twins... So I'm more inclined to blame the doe code than my precious little Billabongeewong! That's what we call him lol


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

My daughter, Amber(goat), and myself waiting on Pebbles yesterday






having a little
Snuggle with Ambers twin sister Marcie, while waiting on poor pebbles







Pebbles quickly realized snuggling made the baby goats happy, so she parked herself on our laps for a little consoling!







Little Jumbo weighing in at 8lbs even







Little Goliath weighing in at 7.69lbs!
They were big fellas! They weighed the same as the boer Nubian buckling!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They are so cute! Maybe she'll give you girls next year!


----------

